# My guys and girl :)



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

My oldest boy Orion (turns 2 next month):









Nomad and his (far away) nephew Chirayu:









The three brothers Fruitcake, Gomez & Desperado:









My Greek God Dionysos  









Samba, not the youngest, but definitely the smallest  









Paddo and his girl Cujo:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

O my! LMAO...those are some big babies  They are all so cute!


----------

